# Thai schools and ED Visa



## michael_ (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello all,

My first post.

I'm 52, live in Guam (US citizen), retired..I am planning on moving to Bangkok Feb 2013 or thereabouts to live there on an ED V. I will be with my girlfriend (a filipina).

I'm concerned about how to get settled, mainly 1) finding a house to rent near a school, 2) where do we stay initially, a hotel ? That can be expensive if it takes
a long time to find a place to rent. 3) should I rent a car so i can get around 

I sort of know what to do, but I'm nervous, concerned about the unknowns in
settling to a totally new place. I did live in the philippines for 3 years so an asian country isn't that much of a culture shock to me...I've been to Bangkok once for a 1 week vacation.

I know I"ve left out a lot of important info...But please feel free to give ur comments no matter how basic.

Thank you
Michael


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

You'll be ok. However I see all the time that as soon as the guys see that I am a farang they double the prices, having a Thai wife saves money. We have generally had good luck with taxi drivers, tell them you want a cheap hotel near your school, (you do have a school, don't you? Immigration has threatened to clamp down on the ED visa being misused...) if you can give him the exact address you'll be ok. 
We spent two nights in a cheap hotel in Bangkok recently ( ฿700.- a night) and we didn't like it, dirty and noisy. You might find something acceptable for this price while you look around. 
I take things pretty much as they come but I do like to know where I will be sleeping. 
Try not to use an agency to find somewhere to live, ask a taxi driver or hotel receptionist.
Don't drive in Bangkok if you can avoid it.
Good luck.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

more re ED Visa
earlier this year it was reported that Chiang Mai Immigration would no longer issue renewals/extensions to applicants over 50.
I don't know if this applies anywhere else.
Before you hand over your money in advance to a school so they can prepare your paperwork for your application, ensure that their local Immigration office is ok with applicants over the age of 50.


----------



## michael_ (Sep 4, 2012)

As far as you know, this only applies to 'renewals/extensions' AFTER the initial
one year Ed Visa expires ? We're ok for the 90 day reportings/renewals ?

Thank you very much for your info.
Michael



Song_Si said:


> more re ED Visa
> earlier this year it was reported that Chiang Mai Immigration would no longer issue renewals/extensions to applicants over 50.
> I don't know if this applies anywhere else.
> Before you hand over your money in advance to a school so they can prepare your paperwork for your application, ensure that their local Immigration office is ok with applicants over the age of 50.


----------



## TexSinbad (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Michael, I couldn't find a way to send a PM. I am living in the Philippines and have off and on for about 5 years, and was looking at Guam.

I visited Pattaya for 4 weeks last year and liked it, but renewing my visa didn't seem as easy as in the Philippines. Plus, having a Filipina gf, it is hard for them to live there too it seemed.

Anyway, if you would like to exchange info and tell me about Guam, I would appreciate it. My Yahoo ID is the same as here.

Dan


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Most issues dealt with already but in summary:

* yes to staying in a cheap hotel or guesthouse for the first month or so. You CAN get get a satisfactory standard for under 1000THB/night, and you can generally get a good discount if you offer to stay one month. A good source of advice are BKK-specific online expat forums which often have discussion threads/pinned topics on good cheap accomm options. Generally avoid travel agents or real estate agents unless you relish being over-charged
* no to getting a car in BKK - use the BTS and/or underground whereever possible - by far the best way to get around
* in relation to your visa query ... be advised that you really need to speak to the office that will process the visa (perhaps the Thai embassy in Guam?) because in Thailand different gov't staff often tend to interpret the regulations differently. Thus what happens to one person may not happen the same way with the next.


----------

